# 189 Visa fees and Secondary applicants



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi All,

1. How much time do I have to pay the visa fees after getting the invitation?
2. While filing the EOI, I have mentioned that I would like to add one adult (Wife) and one child (Son) in future application. This means that I have to add my wife and child in my visa application? or Can I just get the Visa for myself first and later add them when I reach the country?

Regards
Amit


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 1. How much time do I have to pay the visa fees after getting the invitation?
> 2. While filing the EOI, I have mentioned that I would like to add one adult (Wife) and one child (Son) in future application. This means that I have to add my wife and child in my visa application? or Can I just get the Visa for myself first and later add them when I reach the country?
> ...


*Hello Amit,*

In my opinion it would be *easier *and *cheaper *for you to include your wife and son in your current Permanent Residence Visa Application.

Health examinations and Character Checks (PCC) will also need to be completed by any non-migrating dependents, that is any members of your family unit who do not intend to migrate and are not 

included in your visa application, in case they decide to migrate in the future.

*Member of the family unit*

This is generally a partner or dependent child of the family head. It may also include single (unmarried, widowed, separated or divorced) relatives who reside with, and are dependent on, the family 

head.

*Source:* http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/family/definitions.htm

You can also apply for a Partner and Dependent Visa for your Wife and child, after your Permanent Residence visa is granted.* But the process is likely to be lengthy, complicated and could also 

cost you more, than what you would have paid, had they been included in your current visa application.*

In my opinion, the cost of living in Australia is high and I think it is a good idea for you to go first, arrange suitable accommodation and secure a job before getting your family members over.

Your family members must enter Australia sometime before the initial entry date specified on their visa.

They can also enter and exit Australia freely with a PR visa and can also choose to return to your home country and come back to Australia once you have settled down.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## bgsha0610 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hello,
I have a similar situation. However I have already lodged my application without including my dependent spouse and child., though in my EOI I did answer YES to "including dependent migrants in future applications". I was under impression that I can include them after I was granted the visa, but I am wrong. My visa is not yet granted, and I lodged my application only 2 weeks back.

Now I want to include my dependents in this application. I learnt that I have to fill up the form 1022 and post it to the visa office (GSM Adelaide, for my application).

However, what bothers me is the word "in writing" for reporting changes as mentioned in the official site, Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa link under SkillSelect.

Should I have to send a letter addressed to the visa office, along the Form 1022? If so, should I have to write an explanation in the letter on why I did not include my dependents earlier and why now?

Am I missing anything? hope this wont be a disaster.

I will be grateful for the inputs.

Regards
bgsha


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2013)

No just fill in the form and form 47a and upload it.


----------



## bgsha0610 (Aug 10, 2013)

_shel said:


> No just fill in the form and form 47a and upload it.


Thank you.
When can I expect the provision to add dependent migrants to come up after I upload the forms 1022 and 47a? How do I pay the fees for the dependent migrants?

Regards
bgsha


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

bgsha0610 said:


> Thank you.
> When can I expect the provision to add dependent migrants to come up after I upload the forms 1022 and 47a? How do I pay the fees for the dependent migrants?
> 
> Regards
> bgsha


I think forms can be uploaded anytime and dependents fees can be paid after you get the approval for your visa.

Amit


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2013)

No the additional fees are paid before any decision is made on the visa.


----------



## sober_sandy (Feb 29, 2012)

*Dependents inclued in EOI*

Hi Guys,

I'm on the same boat. I've applied for my 189 last week. I've included my spouse and 2 kids in the EOI application but I havn't included them while apply for 189 visa.

Is it mandatory to include all the dependents in the visa application which I had mentioned in EOI.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2013)

Its not mandatory but you will still need to complete medicals for the family and pcc for your wife and anyone over 18.


----------



## Tapidum (Mar 4, 2016)

I initially did not add my non-migrating dependent child/wife , but now I just added them to my application as migrating members through "Change in Circumstances" link in immi-account, (as decision has not been made yet on my 189 subclass). I just want to ask following:

1: Including a dependent child/wife, in midst of application being lodged would delay the process or not ?
2: do we have to pay additional surcharge being adding dependents in midst of process, or the cost shall remain same as before.
3: How do I pay for recently added members as i cant see a link on my immi-account page.
4. if I added them as migrating members through "Change in Circumstances" link in immi-account, then Do i still have to fill form 1022, which is same thing?
5: When I would be required to pay after decision or before. I sent an email to CO but s/he is silent yet for 3 days.


----------



## Vinay123 (Apr 23, 2016)

As mentioned earlier (in another thread), while lodging my application (Subclass 189), I added my spouse and daughter (2 years old) as Non migrating family members. However, after lodging my application, I wanted to change my spouse and daughter from non migrating to Migrating family member, so I sent a mail to CO to seek clarification. I got a mail that I could go ahead and fill the Form 1436 (Adding an additional applicant after lodgement). 
I filled that form, however I am not sure how do I need to pay the visa fee for my spouse and daughter. There is column in the Form 1436 seeking details for Credit card, however it does not have section which asks for CVV number. I am not pretty sure, if they can extract the fee without knowing the CVV number. Can anyone throw some light on this concern?


----------



## Vinay123 (Apr 23, 2016)

Vinay123 said:


> As mentioned earlier (in another thread), while lodging my application (Subclass 189), I added my spouse and daughter (2 years old) as Non migrating family members. However, after lodging my application, I wanted to change my spouse and daughter from non migrating to Migrating family member, so I sent a mail to CO to seek clarification. I got a mail that I could go ahead and fill the Form 1436 (Adding an additional applicant after lodgement).
> I filled that form, however I am not sure how do I need to pay the visa fee for my spouse and daughter. There is column in the Form 1436 seeking details for Credit card, however it does not have section which asks for CVV number. I am not pretty sure, if they can extract the fee without knowing the CVV number. Can anyone throw some light on this concern?


Anyone having info regarding this please reply.


----------

